# A gud rig 4 25k ???



## pro26 (May 9, 2010)

Ppl cud u plz suggest a gud pc config 4 25k or less ???i knw its a low cost budget but need help wid dat....


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2010)

Hi *pro26*
Welcome to Thinkdigit.com

no wonder u posted this in wrong section coz ur new here
This should b in Hardware Section

You dont need to make new thread for PC Suggestion
their are already many Great threads running 
eg :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700 [BEST THREAD]

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126321

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126488

just take a look and simply post your query their


----------



## neerajvohra (May 10, 2010)

satyamy said:


> Hi *pro26*
> Welcome to Thinkdigit.com
> 
> no wonder u posted this in wrong section coz ur new here
> ...



very polite reply


----------

